
Show HN: HN Detox – Hacker News Daily Newsletter - maxsavin
http://hndetox.com/v2
======
WestCoastJustin
UPDATE: Fixed now.

FYI - I'm getting a connection timeout.

    
    
      curl -v http://hndetox.com/v2
      * Trying 184.168.131.241...
      * connect to 184.168.131.241 port 80 failed: Operation timed out
      * Failed to connect to hndetox.com port 80: Operation timed out
      * Closing connection 0
      curl: (7) Failed to connect to hndetox.com port 80: Operation timed out

~~~
maxsavin
The domain has forwarding set up, please try:
[https://www.hndetox.com](https://www.hndetox.com)

~~~
WestCoastJustin
That works. Thanks.

------
maxsavin
For those wondering, it's built with Meteor, Mongo and my jobs queue package:
[https://github.com/msavin/SteveJobs](https://github.com/msavin/SteveJobs)

~~~
latexr
Which makes the website absolutely blank if you have Javascript turned off.
For such a simple website, why use JavaScript at all?

~~~
maxsavin
I'm happy to share the reasons:

\- with Meteor, I have all my services (front end, back-end, etc) in one
place, running on one dyno, with automatic deploy via GitHub

\- my Meteor set up has stylus, minification, etc, configured

\- I have libraries for routing, state management, and etc handily available

Ultimately, it's a choice based on personal productivity and convenience. The
whole project took me a couple of days, whereas with the JS ecosystem, I'd
probably have to spend that time configuring tools.

